# APP updated Surge is back !!!



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

The APP has been updated And now shows demand areas and surge again!


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

uberparadise said:


> The APP has been updated And now shows demand areas and surge again!


Lucky you. I'm still signing in and out constantly.


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

Mine has been hit or miss.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I haven't seen surge in the Phx market in a solid month if not more. 

Still to many drinkers of the Kool-Aid out there. Ohh they're gonna get rich. lol


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

The surge seems like BS to me. It comes as goes pretty fast.


----------

